# ISDN mit 2 Bussen



## sayk (2. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes vor:

Ich wohne in einer zweistöckigen Wohnung. In meinem Wohnzimmer im zweiten Stock befinden sich die TAE-Dose und das NTBA. Das NTBA hat ja zwei Anschlußmöglichkeiten: 1x Interne und 2x externe "Verkabelung".

Intern ist bereits das Kabel angeschlossen, das im 1. Stock zum Telefon führt. Jetzt möchte ich aber gerne oben bei mir sowohl ein Telefon als auch einen PC anschließen. Die internen Klemmen sind ja bereits belegt. 

Kann ich z.B. einfach ein ISDN-Kabel mit Stecker nehmen, dieses abschneiden, und die Drähte an eine IAE- / RJ45-Dose anschließen, und das andere Ende mit dem Stecker einfach in das NTBA stecken 

---------------           
 NT extern oo------------Dose mit 2 Anschlüssen / II. Stock
 BA  intern--o-----
----------------        |
I. Stock-------------

So sähe das dann ungefähr aus. Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine. Hauptproblem ist eigentlich, dass ich nicht weiss, ob ich eine Dose auch an den "externen" Anschluß des NTBA anschließen kann, und wenn ja, wie ich das mache (welches Kabel, etc).

Ich hoffe, dass da jemand eine Abtwort weiß

Viele Grüße
Dennis


----------



## gothic ghost (3. Mai 2004)

1.über die internen Anschlüsse kann man intern ohne Kosten
telefonieren und extern über eine Amtszahl, kostet dann.
2.über die externen Anschlüsse kann man *nur* externe Verbindungen
herstellen, kostet was.

Dein PC braucht einen externen Anschluss mit einem ISDN-Kabel 
von der Dose zur ISDN-Karte im PC, am selben Kabel über
1,2,3  Weichen 1,2,3 Telefone/PC's wenn man will. Ist der sogenannte So-Bus.
Abschneiden und rumflicken   ist nicht nötig.


----------



## sayk (3. Mai 2004)

Mh, vielleicht habe ich mich unklar ausgedrückt. Trotzdem danke fr die schnelle Antwort. Nochmal das Problem:

Am NTBA sind nur noch Steckplätze frei, weil intern schon verkabelt ist. Kann ich jetzt einfach ein ISDN-Kabel in den Steckplatz stecken und daran eine ISDN-Dose anschließen Dass der S0-Bus 2 Enden haben darf, weiß ich. Genauso soll es dann auch aussehen. Ein Strang am internen Klemmanschluß, und ein Strang am externen Steckanschluß. Hoffe ihr wisst nun ws ich meine ;D

Eine Antwort würde mich freuen


----------



## Goofman (3. Mai 2004)

Es geht!
Ich hab's an den internen Anschluß gehängt, aber extern müßte normalerweise auch gehen.
Viel Spaß noch 
Mfg Goofman


----------

